# January 2010 Group Book Count



## Geoffrey

I know I'm a day early, but I'm into this book tracking thing and couldn't wait a day to get on the new thread.  So, in time for the new year, here is a new thread.

For all our new friends and kindleboard addicts, reserve a spot on the thread and start listing what you've read over the course of the month. Everyone lists their own thing really - number of locations, number of pages, opinions and whatever else they want .... then in February, one of your friendly neighbourhood statistic geeks (and there are quite a few of us here) will crunch the numbers and come back with totals and overviews of how much we're reading ... its good good fun.

_edit by Ann: here's the link to the December thread which will be un-pinned tomorrow:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16187.msg310184.html#msg310184_


----------



## Geoffrey

Here we go! 

1. Resonance - Chris Dolley - alt. history, Science fiction - 100% - 4921 locations - finished 1/2
2. The Shunning - Beverly Lewis - fiction - 100% - 2533 locations - 288 pages - finished 1/6
3. Once Bitten - Kalayna Price - urban fantasy - 100% - 03302 locations - 272 pages - finished 1/8
4. The Merchant Prince of Arcadia - Rob Preece - Science fiction - 100% - 10190 locations - 276 pages - finished 1/12
5. Going Gray - Anne Kreamer - Nonfiction - 38% - 940 of 2462 locations - 224 pages - abandoned 1/14
6. Three Day Passes - Sean Michael - erotica - 22% - 2803 of 2663 locations - 400 pages
7. Green Leopard Plague - Walter Jon Williams - Science fiction, fantasy, novella - 100% - 1660 locations - finished 1/17
8. 1632 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 100% - 11481 locations - 608 pages - finished 1/22
9. The Gateway - Glenn Thater - Fantasy - 100% - 1900 locations - finished 1/23
10. Only You Can Save Mankind - Terry Pratchett - Sci-Fi, Children - 100% - 2506 locations - 224 pages - finished 1/24
11. Already Dead - Charlie Huston - Urban Fantasy - 100% - 4218 locations - 288 pages - finished 1/26
12. 1633 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 14% - 10754 locations - 688 pages - finished 1/30


----------



## crebel

1/01 Temporary Mistress, Susan Johnson (kindle) 5195 locations      - good historical romance to start the new year (clickable footnotes even)
1/03 Expose', Hannah Dennison (kindle) 4959 locations   A convoluted cozy
1/04 Reese's Bride, Kat Martin (kindle) 4937 locations      Historical Romance
1/05 Mossy Creek, Deborah Smith (kindle) 2769 locations      - Mayberry RFD meets Maggody
1/06 At the Duke's Pleasure Tracy Anne Warren (kindle) 5836 locations      Historical Romance
1/07 Murder Takes The Cake, Gayle Trent (kindle) 2505 locations   on formatting/spelling    for a cozy
1/07 Proof By Seduction, Courtney Milan (kindle) 4751 locations      not a typical "formula" HR
1/08 The Crossroads Cafe, Deborah Smith (kindle) 6879 locations      laugh; cry; get angry, hungry, horny; have doubts, confidence, courage; discover idiots, friends, family - this book had it all
1/09 'Scuse Me While I Kill This Guy, Leslie Langtry (kindle) 2996 locations      humorous romantic suspense about a family of assassins- many of the pages look like they were "printed" on a too-inky, smeared printer and then formatted for kindle, but still readable . Liked it well enough to go ahead and buy the next 2 books in the series anyway.
1/09 How I Met My Countess, Elizabeth Boyle (kindle) 4242 locations  boring historical romance
1/10 A Lord for Olivia, June Calvin (kindle) 4287 locations    HR
1/11 Conspiracy in Kiev, Noel Hynd (kindle) 6841 locations    good story, moved a little slow because it bogged down in so much historical description
1/12 Murder Has a Sweet Tooth, Miranda Bliss (kindle) 3393 locations     fun cozy with some good recipes at the end
1/14 The Heir Hunter, Chris Larsgaard (kindle) 7620 locations   
1/16 Seduction In Mind, Susan Johnson (kindle) 5033 locations      steamy HR w/linked historical footnotes
1/16 An Ominous Death (A St. Rose Quilting Bee Mystery), Annette Mahon (kindle) 4952 locations    :+ decent cozy
1/17 Enchanted By Your Kisses, Pamela Britton (kindle) 4479 locations     HR
1/17 Dipped, Stripped, and Dead, Elise Hyatt (kindle) 4688 locations      fun new cozy, will get the next one, French-Poliished Murder, as soon as available
1/18 The Earl and the Governess, Sarah Elliott (kindle) 4248 locations    HR
1/19 The Sculptor, Gregory Funaro (kindle) 4987 locations      Thriller - FBI+Michaelangelo historian on the hunt for psycho-genius-serial killer, couldn't put it down once I started -excellent read
1/20 The Rogue's Disgraced Lady, Carole Mortimer (kindle) 3475 locations     HR
1/21 Madcap Masquerade, Persephone Roth (kindle) 6424 locations    m/m historical romance, about 1/3 of the book was unnecessary to the story and unlikely acceptance from every aware person stretched my magination, but still a happy-ever-after ending
1/22 A Body To Die For, G. A. McKevett (kindle) 5060 locations     cozy
1/23 The Shunning, Beverly Lewis (kindle) 2533 locations, very good writing, but for me only   because I thought it was incredibly sad - not a series I wish to continue
1/24 Gypsy Legacy: The Marquis, Denise Patrick (kindle) 6225 locations      HR
1/25 Tea is for Terror, Gayle Wigglesworth (kindle) 5064 locations     good cozy, immediately purchased next installment, Washington Wierdos
1/26 Marrying The Marquis, Patricia Grasso (kindle) 4985 locations      HR
1/28 Circles of Confusion, April Henry (kindle) 4329 locations - kindle formatting problems throughout but I really like Claire and I am looking forward to the next 3 books in this cozy series    , Square in the Face is the next one.
1/28 Square in the Face, April Henry (kindle) 5469 locations     far fewer kindle formatting problems, slightly heavier read than "cozy" -Claire believes in the 4 basic food groups "fat, sweet, salt & chocolate" - makes her a sleuth I can believe in!
1/29 Mistress by Mistake, Susan Gee Heino (kindle) 5963 locations    HR
1/30 Washington Weirdos, Gayle Wigglesworth (kindle) 4363 locations     cozy
1/31 Lessons From a Scarlet Lady, Emma Wildes (kindle) 5103 locations      HR - not a heavy plot, not even much historical detail, just a pleasureable happy-ever-after book


----------



## BTackitt

<<Total Kindle Locations for Oct. 93,641, total number of books 28.>>
<<Total Kindle locations for Nov. 101632 Total number of books 27 >>
<<Total Kindle locations for Dec. 74459, Total number of books 12 >>

Book 1. The Queen's Dollmaker -5462 K Loc - Finished
Book 2. The WallFlower - 1733 K Loc - Finished
Book 3. Arena Station - 1614 K Loc - Finished
Book 4. Arctic Dragon - 810 K Loc - Finished
Book 5. August Heat - 1572 K Loc - Finished
Book 6. Ascension -3799 K Loc - Finished
Book 7. Archive - 1667 K Loc - -Fibnished
Book 8. Crossroads Cafe - 6829 K Loc - Finished
Book 9. Once Bitten - 3287 K Loc - Finished
Book 10. Ardor's Leveche - 2413 K Loc - Finished
Book 11. The Widow - 4587 K Loc - Finished
Book 12. Duality: Guardians of the Light, Book 1- 6784 K Loc - FInished
Book 13. Hedda's Sword: Guardians of the Light, Book2 - 5725 K Loc - Finished
Book 14. Lycan Tides: Guardians of the light, book 3 - 3840 K Loc - Finished
Book 15. Kitty's House of Horrors - 4236 K Loc - Finished
Book 16. Awakened - 1060 K Loc - Finished
Book 17. Arian's Angel - 2407 K Loc - Finished
Book 18. A Touch of Fae - 2361 K Loc - Finished


----------



## Digital Tempest

01. Obsession







by Kayla Perrin (Started 12/24/09, Audiobook, Status: In Progress - 5hrs 26mins of 9hrs 45mins)
02. Pride and Prejudice and Zombies







by Jane Austen and Seth Grahame-Smith (Started: 12/30/09, Finished: 01/15/10 Kindle edition, 4881 Locs, Verdict: )
03. The Burnt Orange Sunrise by David Handler (Started: 01/12/10, Finished: 01/15/10, DTB, 293 pages, Verdict: )
04. The Angel Experiment







by James Patterson (Kindle edition, Status: In Progress)


----------



## nelmsm

This is my spot.

1. 1812 - The Rivers of War by Eric Flint  11981 locations  1/1/10
2. Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese  4189 locations  1/2/10
3. Flashman by George McDonald Fraser  4874 locations  1/3/10
4. Dies the Fire by S.M. Stirling  9750 locations  1/9/10
5. The Protector Wars by S.M. Stirling  10,188 locations  1/16/10
6. Atomic Lobster by Tim Dorsey  5,799 locations  1/21/10
7. The Sculptor by Gregory Funaro  4978 locations  1/29/10


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Here is my place holder for January!

Books Read in January
*1. Afraid 384 pages Kindle!
2. The Titan's Curse 320 pages Kindle!
3. Assassin's Apprentice 464 pages Kindle!
4. The Battle of the Labyrinth 368 pages Kindle!
5. The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1 252 pages Kindle!
6. The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) 400 pages Kindle!
7. His Lady Mistress 304 pages Kindle!
8. Uhura's Song 384 pages Kindle!*

Currently reading: 
Up next:

*Read since 9/9*
Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time Book 1) 832 pages DTB
The Great Hunt (Wheel of Time Book 2) 705 pages DTB
The Dragon Reborn (Wheel of Time Book 3) 624 pages DTB
The Shadow Rising (Wheel of Time Book 4) 1008 pages DTB
The Fires of Heaven (Wheel of Time Book 5) 992 pages DTB
Lord of Chaos (Wheel of Time Book 6) 1011 pages DTB
A Crown of Swords (Wheel of Time Book 7) 896 pages DTB
The Path of Daggers (Wheel of Time Book 8 ) 704 pages DTB
Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time Book 9) 625 pages DTB
Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time Book 10) 864 pages DTB
Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Time Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1) 470 pages Kindle!
Tempted (House of Night Book 6) 336 pages Kindle!
Covet 496 pages Kindle!
The Hunger Games 384 pages Kindle!
Catching Fire 400 pages DTB
Once A Runner 296 pages Kindle!
Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2) 288 pages Kindle!
Afraid 384 pages Kindle!
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 3) 320 pages Kindle!
Assassin's Apprentice 464 pages Kindle!
The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 4) 368 pages Kindle!
The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1 252 pages Kindle!
The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) 400 pages Kindle!
His Lady Mistress 304 pages Kindle! 
Uhura's Song 384 pages Kindle!


----------



## sheista

Sounds like fun!  I'm in


----------



## LauraB

1) Remains of the Day  , Kindle Begun Jan 1. 2010, completed Jan. 17. *Locations: 3606 * . A good book that has really made me think about myself and my interactions with people I care about. rate:    

2)  Chronological Bible (reading over 1 year), Kindle locations * in Jan. *
3)  A Happy Marriage by, 100 begun Jan. 18.


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1._The Big Burn (Unabridged)_Timothy EganHistoryAudiobook10:02 hours01/05/20103.50 stars2._The Cold Six Thousand_James EllroyMysteryDTB672 pages01/04/20104.25 stars3._Dying Inside_Robert SilverbergScience FictionKindle2806 locations01/07/20103.50 stars4._Dark Is the Sun (Unabridged)_Philip José FarmerScience FictionAudiobook14:40 hours01/17/20104.00 stars5._Doomed Queens_Kris WaldherrHistoryDTB176 pagesAt 606._Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_Jamie FordNovelKindle4611 locations01/10/20102.25 stars7._The Secret Speech_Tom Rob SmithMysteryKindle6405 locationsQuit at 23221.00 stars8._Diaspora_Greg EganScience FictionImported DTB346 pages01/15/20104.99 stars9._Bloodroot_Amy GreeneNovelKindle5466 locations01/17/20104.25 stars10._The Ghosts of Belfast (Unabridged)_Stuart NevilleMysteryAudiobook11:00 hours01/26/20103.99 stars11._Jhereg_Steven BurstFatansyDTB Omnibus173 pages01/19/20103.50 stars12._Primitive_J.F. GonzalezHorrorMobipocket4893 locations01/20/20103.75 stars13._Quarry in the Middle_Max Allan CollinsMysteryDTB206 pages01/22/20102.50 stars14._Moby-Dick_Herman MelvilleClassic NovelKindle10880 locationsAt 395315._Johnny Got His Gun (Unabridged)_Dalton TrumboNovelAudiobook7:42 hours01/31/20105.00 stars 16.The Merchant and the Alchemist's GateTed ChiangScience FictionMobipocket410 locations01/26/20103.00 stars17._Timescape_Gregory BenfordScience FictionDTB499 pages01/31/20103.25 stars18.The Bird CatcherS.P. SomtowScience FictionMobipocket450 locations01/30/20103.50 stars19._Midnight Blues_Brian KnightHorrorMobipocket609 locations01/31/20102.00 stars

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**LOCS**PAGES**TOTAL LOCS**TOTAL PAGES*January25,5201,95658,7723,457*YTD LOCS**YTD PAGES*58,7723,457
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the total


----------



## Anju 

My place holder - 

1. Shike by Robert Shea, Books 2 and 3                                 9612 locations, January 3,       
2.  Old Nathan by David Drake (from Baen)                            2550 locations, January 4,       
3.  Mossy Creek by various                                                    2684 locations, January 5,       
4.  Fantasies: New Years Eve by Cassandra Gold                     1338 locations, January 7,    
5. The Haircut, A New Year's Tale by Donna Callea                   2585 locations, January 8,       
6.  Midnight in Madrid by Noel Hynd                                       6414 locations, January 11      
7.  All God's Creatures by Carolyn McSparren                         4494 locations, January 13      
8.  Less than Frank, by Lynn Bulock                                       3154 locations, January 16    
9.  Cat Who Dropped a Bombshell by Lillian                            2839 locations, January 17     
10. Genghis: Birth of an Empire by Conn Iggulden                  6707 locations, January 20      
11.  Saving CeeCee Honeycutt by Beth Hoffman                     4841 locations, January 22       
12.  Warrior of the Light - Vol. 1 by Paulo Coelho                     656 locations, January 26       
13.  The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs by Olivia Darnell  11180 locations, January 26      
14.  Active Senior Living by Jan Curran                                  5400 locations, January 28     
15.  Boy Who Harnessed the Wind by Bryan Mealer        1345 locations (not finished), January 31      
16.  Grace for the Moment Daily Bible Reading, Max Lucado    2205 locations, January 31      
17.  End of the Drive (partial) by Louis L'Amour                      1334 locations, January 31,      
18 Chronological Study Bible, sample,                                    1955 locations, January 31,      

Did not read as much as usual, don't know why, but will hopefully get back up to speed this February.


----------



## Malweth

*☼**#*_*Title / Link*_*Author**Format*​*Start*​-*Finish**Genre*​*Size*​*Alt Link*​%​*1.*_The Remains of the Day_Kazuo IshiguroKindle​22 Dec 2009-01 Jan 2009HistF​3,606​Review​100%​*2.*_The Dragon Reborn_ (WoT #3)Robert JordanAB iPod​27 Dec 2009-09 Jan 2009Fant​24:31:00​Kindle Link​100%​*3.*_The Color of Magic_ (DW#1)Terry PratchettKindle​02 Jan 2009-15 Jan 2009Fant​3,450​Review​100%​*4.*_The Shadow Rising_ (WoT #4)Robert JordanAB iPod​09 Jan 2009-28 Jan 2009Fant​40:31:00​Kindle Link​100%​


----------



## Andra

I've used most of my Kindle book money for pre-orders so I am re-reading paper books and going to the library 

1.	Ghost at Work by Carolyn Hart  290 pages
2.	Merry, Merry Ghost by Carolyn Hart  282 pages
3.	Consigned to Death by Jane K. Cleland  276 pages
4.	Death by Darjeeling by Laura Childs  3255 locations
5.	Gunpowder Green by Laura Childs  244 pages
6.	Shades of Earl Grey by Laura Childs  240 pages
7.	The English Breakfast Murder by Laura Childs  274 pages
8.	The Jasmine Moon Murder by Laura Childs  257 pages
9.	Innkeeping with Murder by Tim Myers  197 pages
10.	Reservations for Murder by Tim Myers  180 pages
11.	The Scarlet Slipper Mystery by Carolyn Keene  214 pages
12.	The Circle of Footprints by Carolyn Keene  216 pages
13.	Puzzle in Purple  by Betsy Allen  213 pages
14.	Jennifer, Hecate, Macbeth, William McKinley, and Me, Elizabeth by E.L. Konigsburg  117 pages
15.	The Crossroads Café by Deborah Smith  7105 locations
16.	Jennifer Cruise Bundle (includes Getting Rid of Bradley, Strange Bedpersons, What the Lady Wants, and Charlie All Night) by Jennifer Cruise  13718 locations
17.	Suite Scarlett by Maureen Johnson  5194 locations
18.	U is for Undertow by Sue Grafton  6710 locations
19.	Eggsecutive Orders by Julie Hyzy  5309 locations
20.	Chamomile Mourning by Laura Childs  306 pages
21.	Blood Orange Brewing by Laura Childs  292 pages
22.	Dragonwell Dead by Laura Childs  290 pages
23.	The Silver Needle Murder by Laura Childs  274 pages
24.	Oolong Dead by Laura Childs  320 pages
25.	The Seventh Witch by Shirley Damsgaard  4551 locations
26.	At Wick’s End by Tim Myers  179 pages
27.	Death Waxed Over by Tim Myers  227 pages
28.	A Flicker of Doubt by Tim Myers  228 pages
29.	Dead Men Don’t Lye by Tim Myers  230 pages
30.	A Pour Way to Dye by Tim Myers  230 pages
31.	A Mold for Murder by Tim Myers  225 pages
32.	Murder Checks Inn by Tim Myers  185 pages
33.	Room for Murder  by Tim Myers  181 pages
34.	Confessions of a Shopaholic by Sophie Kinsella  5671 locations
35.  Snuffed Out by Tim Myers  182 pages
36.  Antiques Maul by Barbara Allan  259 pages


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in...

1.  Mossy Creek by Deborah Smith etc., 356 pages, finished
2.  Sinful by Victor McGlothin, 304 pages, finished
3.  Sinful Too by Victor McGlothin, 310 pages, finished
4.  Christmas Hookup by Lex Valentine, finished
5.  Murder Takes The Cake by Gayle Trent, 260 pages, finished
6.  Once Bitten by Kalayna Price, 272 pages, finished
7.  Cory's Salvation by Shara Azod, 72 pages, finished
8.  Anchors Away & Chain of Command by Shara Azod, finished
9.  Just Between Friends by Dakota Trace, 146 pages, finished


----------



## MLPMom

I want to do this again as well. 

Here is my place holder. 

Dracula by Bram Stoker (location 235-40)
The Sea Of Monsters by Rick Riordan (started 01/01 finished 01/01)
Club Dead by Charlaine Harris (started 01/02 finished 01/02)
The Goose Girl by Shannon Hale (started 01/03)
The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins (started on 01/05)
The Elfhunter by CS Marks (started on 01/07 finished on 01/10)
Dead to the World by Charlaine Harris (started on 01/11 finished 01/12)
Naked in Death by J.D. Robb (started 01/12 finished 01/13)
Chicken Soup for the Romantic Soul (started 01/13 finished 01/14)
Healing Touch by Jenna Anderson (started and finished on 01/14)
Dead as a Doornail by Charlaine Harris (started 01/13 finished 01/14)
The Angel Experiment (Maximum Ride) by James Patterson (started 01/15 finished on 01/16)
Echo In The Bones by Diana Galbaldon (started on 01/20)
Blue Blood by Melissa de la Cruz (started on 01/21 finished on 01/21)
Masquerade by Melissa de la Cruz (started 01/21 finished 01/22)
Revelations by Meilssa de la Cruz (started 01/22 finished 01/24)
The Van Alen Legacy by Melissa de la Cruz (started 01/24 finished 01/26)
The Life and Most Surprising Adventures of Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe (started 01/27)
Definitely Dead by Charlaine Harris (started 01/26 finished 01/27)
All Together Dead by Charlaine Harris (started 01/27 finished 01/29)
From Dead To Worse by Charlaine Harris (started 01/30 finished 01/30)


----------



## mistyd107

1. Audition-Barbara Walters 579 pgs HB Started 12/31/09  Finished 1/15/10   
2. It's All About Him-Denise Jackson 256 Pgs HB Started 1/16/10 Finished:1/17/10     
3. Going Rogue-Sarah Palin 432 pgs K2 Started 1/20/10 Finished 1/27/10    
4. Healing Touch-Jenna Anderson 51 pgs K2 Started 1/28/10 Finished 1/28/10     
5. Someday Soon-Debbie Macomber 374 pgs PB Started 1/29/10


----------



## gwsawyer

I'm game. Here's my spot:

1.  The Big Burn: Teddy Roosevelt and the Fire That Saved America: Timothy Egan, 3,697 locations. Finished 1/1/2010
2. Dangerously Funny: The Uncensored Story of the Smothers Brothers comedy Hour: David Bianculli. 7,017 locations. Finished 1/5/2010
Highly recommended if you are a Smothers Brothers fan or a fan of the 60's.
3. How I Became a Famous Novelist: Steve Hely, 2552 locations. Finished 1/10/2010.   A fairly good satire of current best sellers.
4.  Lasso the Wind: Away to the new West: Timothy Egan, 5,022 locations, Finished 1/17/2010.   If you love the West, or have spent time in the West, this is an interesting collection of essays about the West and its history.
5. Bad Things Happen: Hugh Dolan: 5,104 locations, Finished 1/21/2010. An average thriller. The end keeps you guessing, but the pace of the book is pretty sedate.
6. The Great Bridge: The Epic Story of the Brooklyn Bridge. David McCullough, As of 1/31/2010 I'm about halfway through 10,417 locations. Will finished in February.


----------



## telracs

as you can guess, I'm in... got to finish updating December tonight!

1) In The Name of Honor- another Star Trek I've never read. Had to quit it, my kindle kept freezing while reading it.
2) The Love Me Forever 1/2 of Kiss me Forever/Love me Forever.
3) Kiss Me Deadly 3972 locations
4) His Lady Mistress 4606 locations


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Count me in.


----------



## bebobthefrog

1. The Summoning 416 pages finished 1/1/10    
2. The Awakening 368 pages finished 1/2/10      
3. Gypsy Legacy: The Marquis 304 pages finished 1/3/10     
4. Gone 576 pages finished 1/3/10      
5. Metagame 6,823 locations finished 1/9/10     
5. Never Let Me Go 304 pages finished 1/13/10    .5
6. Bran Hambric: The Farfield Curse 430 pages finished 1/15/10     
7. The Final Empire ( Mistborn book 1) 672 pages finished 1/20/10      
8. The Shack 272 pages finished 1/23/10     
9. The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty 272 pages finished 1/25/10   
10. Once Bitten, Twice Shy 320 pages finished 1/28/10      
11. Ariana's Pride 262 pages finished 1/31/10


----------



## meljackson

Woman in Red by Eileen Goudge- locations 4217. Finished Jan 1.      
Trading in Danger by Elizabeth Moon- locations 5470. Finished Jan 1.     
Posh by Lucy Jackson- locations 3690. Finished Jan 3.  
Mossy Creek by Deborah Smith- locations 2769. Finished Jan 4.    
The Walk by Lee Goldberg- locations 5189. Finished Jan 4.    
Angel of Mercy by Lurlene McDaniel- locations 2176. Finished Jan 4.    
Angel of Hope by Lurlene McCaniel- locations 2351. Finished Jan 5.     
Homespun Bride by Jillian Hart- locations 3778. Finished Jan 5.    
Murder Takes the Cake by Gayle Trent- locations 2505. Finished Jan 6.     
Not a Fire Exit by Chris Finlan- locations 2813. Finished Jan 7.    
At the City's Edge by Marcus Sakey- locations 6468. Finished Jan 8.      
Fireproof by Eric Wilson- locations 2411. Finished Jan 9.      
Mistaken For the Mob by Ginny Aiken- locations 3479. Finished Jan 10.    
The Widow by Carla Neggers- locations 4600. Finished Jan 11.      
The Crossroads Cafe by Deborah Smith- locations 7105. Finished Jan 13.      
You Had Me at Goodbye by Jane Blackwood- locations 4598. Finished Jan 14.      
An Abundance of Katherines by John Green- locations 4413. Finished Jan 15.      
Dark Harbor by David Hosp- locations 5980. Finished Jan 16.      
All We Ever Wanted Was Everything by Janelle Brown- locations 6545. Finished Jan 18.     
Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry- locations 3215. Finished Jan 18.    
Secret Sanction by Brian Haig- locations 6490. Finished Jan 20.      
The Doctor's Bride by Patt Marr- locations 3059. Finished Jan 21.    
Intervention by Terri Blackstock- locations 5522. Finished Jan 23.      
The Briton by Catherine Palmer- locations 3835. Finished Jan 22.     
All God's Creatures by Carolyn McSparren- locations 4494. Finished Jan 24.      
Treason by Don Brown- locations 6269. Finished Jan 25.      
The Diary of Castaways Island by Tiarie Vaughn-Lazzar- locations 4669. Finished Jan 25.    
Hostage by Don Brown- locations 6134. Finished Jan 28.      
Wrapped in Rain by Charles Martin- locations 3782. Finished Jan 28.      
Defiance by Don Brown- locations 6556. Finished Jan 30.      
Above All Things by Deborah Raney- locations 4200. Finished Jan 31.


----------



## Leslie

Reading:

1. The Privilege of the Sword by Ellen Kushner (downloaded 12/9; 6672 loc; 12% in, at loc 834 on 1/1)
2. The Dark Tide (last Adrien English mystery) by Josh Lanyon (8697 loc; downloaded 12/22; started 12/29, finished 1/2; *****)
3. An Improper Holiday by K.A. Mitchell (2706 loc; started 1/2; finished 1/2; *****)
4. Spam! It's What's for Christmas by Lenore Black (576 loc; read on 1/2; *** 1/2)
5. Bastards and Pretty Boys by K.Z. Snow (1369 loc; read on 1/3; *****)
6. Let It Snow by Michael Barnette (1301 loc; read on 1/3; ***)
7. Calling Dr. Love by G.A. Hauser (4212 loc; started 1/5; finished 1/6; *** 3/4)
8. The Wages of Sin by Alex Beecroft (2636 loc; downloaded 1/5; started 1/7)
9. Madcap Masquerade by Persephone Roth (3657 loc; started 1/7; finished 1/10; ****)
10. Dancing for Jonathan by Anel Viz (2078 loc; downloaded 1/7; started 1/11; finished 1/15; ** 1/2)
11. The Wedding Planner by G.A. Hauser (8789 loc; started 1/11; finished 1/13; ****)
12. Promises by Marie Sexton (2992 loc; started 1/15; finished 1/16; *****)
13. Sticks and Stones by Jamie Craig (2509 loc; downloaded 1/18; started 1/20; finished 1/22; ****)
14. Tangled Web by Lee Rowan (4192 loc; downloaded 1/1
15. To Hell You Ride by Julia Talbot (PDF on my Kindle; 83 pages; started 1/17; finished 1/19; **** 1/2)
16. Sins of the Father by D.W. Marchwell (3375 loc; downloaded 1/18; finished 1/18; **** 1/2)
17. Lover's Knot by Don Hardy (6015 loc; downloaded 1/23
18. Good to Know by D.W. Marchwell (3129 loc; downloaded 1/23)
19. Mitchell's Presence by D.W. Marchwell (624 loc; downloaded 1/23)
20. The Vast Fields of Ordinary by Nick Burd (3602 loc; downloaded 1/24; read on 1/24; ****)
21. Tango in the Night by K.C. Kendricks (3737 loc; downloaded 1/24)
22. Lavender Boys by S.E. Taylor (4634 loc; downloaded 1/27; finished 1/29; **)



Samples:

1. Murder on Camac by Joseph R.G. DeMarco
2. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio by Terry Ryan (won't buy)
3. Blue Boy by Rakesh Satyal
4. Tigers and Devils by Sean Kennedy 
5. The Confession of Piers Gaveston by Brandy Purdy
6. Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay
7. Dangerously Funny: The Uncensored Story of the Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour by David Bianculli
8. Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford
9. The Man Who Invented Rock Hudson by Robert Hofler
10. Noah's Compass by Anne Tyler


----------



## Seamonkey

TitleRatingAuthorlocs/pagesstartfinish*A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog







******Dean Koontz3052/28809/30/200910/04/2009*The Help







******Kathryn Stockett7442/46410/04/200910/10/2009*Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman







***Jon Krakauer6220/41610/10/200910/17/2009*My Journey With Farrah: A Story of our Life, Love and Friendship







****Alana Stewart3215/28810/17/200910/18/2009*The Time of My Life







******Patrick Swayze and Lisa Niemi3334/25610/18/200910/20/2009*Travelling with Pomegranates: A Mother-Daughter Story







*****Sue Monk Kidd & Ann Kidd Taylor3989/30410/20/200910/24/2009*Every Patient Tells a Story: Medical Mysteries and the Art of Diagnosis







*****Lisa Sanders4828/30410/24/200910/28/2009*The Kids Are All Right: A Memoir







*****Diana Liz Amanda & Dan Welch 4627/35210/28/200910/30/2009October Summary8 books36707/267209/30/200910/30/2009*Sarah's Key







******Tatiana de Rosnay4194/30410/30/200911/03/2009*The Lacuna







******Barbara Kingsolver8132/52811/03/200911/15/2009*Escape







*****Carolyn Jessop5369/41311/04/200911/07/2009*Half Broke Horses: A True-Life Novel







******Jeannette Walls3658/28811/15/200911/18/2009*Notes Left Behind







******Brooke & Keith Desserich2819/27211/18/200911/21/2009*No Time to Wave Goodbye: A Novel







*****Jacquelyn Mitchard4097/24011/21/200911/22/2009November Summary6 books28269/204510/30/200911/22/2009*The Queen Mother: The Official Biography







*****William Shawcross25343/112011/22/200912/07/2009*Knit Two







*****Kate Jacobs4670/33612/07/200912/11/2009*Knit the Season: A Friday Night Knitting Club Novel







* 
*[td]****[/td][td]Kate Jacobs[/td][td]3668/272[/td][td]12/11/2009[/td][td]12/14/2009[/td]*
*
[tr][td]Every Last Cuckoo







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Kate Maloy[/td][td]2580/304[/td][td]12/14/2009[/td][td]12/15/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Messenger: The Legacy of Mattie J. T. Stepanek and Heartsongs







[/td][td]many**[/td][td]Jeni Stepanek & Larry Lindner[/td][td]5494/336[/td][td]12/16/2009[/td][td]12/18/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Crazy for the [URL=Storm:]Storm:: A Memoir of Survival[/url]







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Norman Ollestad[/td][td]3280/288[/td][td]12/18/2009[/td][td]12/20/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Stones into Schools: Promoting Peace with Books, Not Bombs, in Afghanistan and Pakistan







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Greg Mortenson[/td][td]5680/448[/td][td]12/20/2009[/td][td]12/24/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Under the Dome: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Stephen King[/td][td]17947/1088[/td][td]12/24/2009[/td][td]12/27/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Same Kind of Different As Me: A Modern-Day Slave, an International Art Dealer, and the Unlikely Woman Who Bound Them Together







l[/td][td]****[/td][td]Ron Hall and Denver Moore[/td][td]2615/224[/td][td]12/27/2009[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]December Summary[/td][td][/td][td]9 books[/td][td]72457/4456[/td][td]11/22/2009[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]I Wasn't Ready to Say Goodbye: Surviving, Coping & Healing After the Sudden Death of a Loved One







[/td][td]***[/td][td]Brook Noel and Pamela D Blair[/td][td]6068/336[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Hospital Sketches







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Louisa May Alcott[/td][td]1123/150[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Pawprints of Katrina: Pets Saved and Lessons Learned







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Cathy Scott[/td][td]2644/256[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][td]01/04/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Radium Halos: A novel about the Radium Dial Painters







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Shelley Stout[/td][td]4549/224[/td][td]01/04/2009[/td][td]01/06/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]La's Orchestra Saves the World







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Alexander McCall Smith[/td][td]3518/304[/td][td]01/07/2010[/td][td]01/10/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Jonathan Safran Foer[/td][td]4793/368[/td][td]01/10/2010[/td][td]01/12/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Suite Francaise







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Irene Nemirovsky[/td][td]7613/448[/td][td]01/13/2010[/td][td]01/17/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]The Crossroads Cafe







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Deborah Smith[/td][td]7105/365[/td][td]01/17/2010[/td][td]01/20/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Lit: A Memoir







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Mary Karr[/td][td]6184/400[/td][td]01/20/2010[/td][td]01/27/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Sit, Ubu, Sit: How I went from Brooklyn to Hollywood with the same woman, the same dog, and a lot less hair







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Gary David Goldberg[/td][td]3511/272[/td][td]01/27/2010[/td][td]01/29/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Manic: A Memoir







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Terri Cheney[/td][td]2818/256[/td][td]01/29/2010[/td][td]01/30/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Here If You Need Me: A True Story







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Kate Braestrup[/td][td]2843/224[/td][td]01/30/2010[/td][td]01/31/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]January Summary[/td][td][/td][td]12 books[/td][td]51646/3610[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][td]01/31/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]YTD Summary[/td][td][/td][td]35 books[/td][td]124391/11048[/td][td]09/30/2009[/td][td]01/31/2009[/td][/tr]
*


----------



## vrc84

*Currently Reading:*
• _White Witch, Black Curse_ by Kim Harrison (re-reading as an in-between books book) - started: 1/01 - Progress: 6%, Loc 617 of 8869

*Books Read:*
• _Nice Girls Don't Live Forever_ by Molly Harper - finished 1/03 - 4387 Locations    
• _Strange Angels_ by Lili St. Crow - finished 1/05 - 3836 Locations   
• _Betrayals_ by Lili St. Crow - finished 1/06 - 4483 Locations    
• _Deadtown_ by Nancy Holzner - finished: 1/09 - 5686 Locations


----------



## talleylynn

1. *The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs * by Olivia Darnell (1/4)
no pages; 11180 locations    
2. *Virtual Imaginings * by Liam Parker (1/6)
no pages; 2827 locations    
3. *Dangerously Funny: The Uncensored Story of the Smothers Brothers Comedy 
Hour* by David Biancylli (1/10)
400 pages; 7017 locations    
4. *Simple Wishes * by Lisa Dale (1/12)
384 pages; 5366 locations   
5. *Murder Takes the Cake * by Gayle Trent (1/15)
260 pages; 2505 locations    
6. *Going Gray * by Anne Kreamer (1/16)
224 pages; 2462 locations   
7. *Afterworld* by R. V. Riccio (1/1
360 pages; 10981 locations    
8. *Regression * by Kathy Bell (1/24)
352 pages; 5455 locations     
9. *Radium Halos * by Shelley Stout (1/26)
224 pages; 4549 locations    
10. Chasing Life by Sanjay Gupta (1/29)
272 pages; 3224 locations   

Samples:

Olive Kitteridge by Elizabeth Strout
At Least in the City Someone Hears You Scream by Wade Rouse
Genes in Conflict by Austin Burt and Robert Trivers
How to Teach Physics to your Dog by Chad Orzel
A Year of No Money in Tokyo by Wayne Lionel Aponte
Lost in My Own Backyard by Tim Cahill
It's Getting Ugly Out There by Jack Cafferty
Active Senior Living by Jan Curran
Awakening the Buddha Within by Lama Surya Das


----------



## Tabby

Under the Dome by Stephen King







- 17947 Locations
Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane







- 4949 Locations
Fireflies in December by Jennifer Erin Valent







- 2870 Locations
Bone By Bone by Carol O'Connell







- 6357 Locations
All the Pretty Girls by J.T. Ellison







- 4978 Locations
UR by Stephen King







- 1751 Locations

Totals
Books - 6
Locations - 38852


----------



## Annalog

Anna's Book List for January 2010

Note: Books are linked to Amazon Kindle edition page (unless otherwise noted).


*#**Book**-3 to +3**Type**Jan. Pages**Jan. Locations**Kindle File Size**Status*1._Storm Front_ (The Dresden Files, Book 1) by Jim Butcher  +3Kindle336 (19 left)4161 (238 left)233 KB (13 left)*Finished* 1 Jan., started 27 Dec., loc. 3923 on 1 Jan. (6% left).2._La's Orchestra Saves the World_ by Alexander Mccall Smith  +3Library Audio (car)304 (262 est. left)4640 est. (3977 left)357 KB (306 left)*Finished* 5 Jan., started 31 Dec. (7 CDs, 7.25 hours). 6.25 hours left. 1 CD complete (~1 hour/14%) 31 Dec.3._Raising Chickens For Dummies®_ by Kimberly Willis with Rob Ludlow  +2Kindle40877622746 KB*Finished* 5 Jan., started 1 Jan. A couple ideas I had not already read. Good summary of info on Kindle, especially as I have misplaced all of my chicken reference books.4._Guns, Germs, and Steel_ by Jared Diamond  +3Library Audio (car)480 824 KB*Finished* 16 Jan., started 5 Jan. (13 CD, 16.35 hours).5."The Miller's Daughter" by Emile Zola (Feedbooks)  +2Kindle6057641 KB*Finished*and started 6 Jan. Short story.6._Equal Rites_ (new Kindle edition) by Terry Pratchett (I have older Kindle edition)  +3Kindle2133713188 KB*Finished* 11 Jan., started 6 Jan. New edition is 357 KB and 289 pages. I wonder if it has illustrations. I purchased 4 days after date on newer edition. Why didn't I see the other one?7._The Psychokitty Speaks Out: Diary of a Mad Housecat (Kindle Edition)_ by Max Thompson  +2Kindle17250221013 KB*Finished* 12 Jan., started 10 Jan.8."One-Shot" by James Blish (Feedbooks)  +2Kindle256*Finished* and started 12 Jan. Short story.9._On the Origin of Species, 6th Edition_ by Charles Darwin (Feedbooks)  +2Kindle5448628710 KB*Finished* 26 Jan., started 12 Jan. I have wanted to read this for a long time. Listening to _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ was the catalyst.10._Pirate Latitudes: A Novel_ by Michael Crichton  +1Library Audio (mp3)320 553 KB*Finished* 21 Jan., started 16 Jan. (1 CD of mp3, 9.25 hours). Local library ordered the regular CD audio book and were sent the mp3 version as well. I am the Library guinea pig to verify there are no problems with this format. 11._The Monstrumologist_ by Rick Yancey Library Audio4485359701 KB*Finished* 29 Jan., started 21 Jan. (10 CD, 11.75 hours). DH checked it out. It did work out better than reading it (previously quit at 21%). 12.Short bio plus 28 short stories by Mark Twain (from Works of Mark Twain: The Adventures of Tom Sawyer, The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, ... , Roughing It & more (mobi))  +2Kindle 2572 *Finished* 28 Jan., started 25 Jan. as a short break from On the Origin of Species.  Equivalent to one of the short story collections.13._The Sweetheart of Prosper County_ by Jill S. Alexander Library Audio224 (45)  *Current*, started 29 Jan. (5 CD, 5.75 hours) Nearly one CD (1.15 hr) finished at end of month.14._The Princess Bride: S. Morgenstern's Classic Tale of True Love and High Adventure (Kindle Edition)_ by William Goldman  +2Kindle480 (155)4187 (1355)2856 KB (924)*Current*, started 29 Jan. 32% at end of month. *12* finished  *3126**32,458**8,019 KB**44.75 hours*


*#**Sample**Locations / Enough?**Result**Print Length**Comment*1._Pocketful of Poultry_ by Carol Ekarus33 / YesDeleted2721/1 Mostly photos and basic breed information. 2._Storey's Guide to Raising Chickens: Care / Feeding / Facilities_ by 
Gail Damerow173 / YesPostponed3521/1 Have book in DTV but currently misplaced. Good book with lots of information however charts difficult to read on K2 (should be fine on DX). May purchase if I cannot find DTV. 3._Raising Chickens For Dummies®_ by Kimberly Willis with Rob Ludlow785 / YesBought4081/1 Consistent with For Dummies® franchise and easy to read on K2. 4._Solar Energy Projects for the Evil Genius : 50 Build-it-yourself projects_ by Gavin O.J. Harper272 / ?Result2721/4 Will read sample again later. 5._The Homeowner's Guide to Renewable Energy_ by Dan Chiras383 / ?Result2721/4 Will read sample again later. 6._The Complete Idiot's Guide® to Solar Power for Your Home_ Second Edition by Dan Ramsey with David Hughes358 / ?Result2721/4 Will read sample again later. 

Anna's Book List for December 2009
Anna's Book List for February 2010

Rating column uses standard smileys (       ) which could be seen as -3 to +3. Positive ratings indicate a book I liked; the higher ratings indicate how likely I would be to read again. Higher ratings do not necessarily indicate the quality of the book. For negative ratings, the rating indicates how much I did not like the book.


----------



## JenniatONU

Newbie to this!

So this will be my spot.

I just started a few books last night. So, hopefully this spot will fill quickly!


----------



## pidgeon92

I'll take this spot.... I was just going through the books I read in 2009, and I was appalled to find that my list is only 45 books long. 

Vanish







-- 1/12/10
Radium Halos -- 1/5/10
Tower Hill







-- 1/17/10
Haven -- 1/22/10
The Little Stranger







-- 1/29/10

Only finished 5.... sheesh


----------



## melissaj323

1. Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning;kindle 382 pages; completed 1/2/10
2. Bloodfever by Karen Marie Moning;kindle 320 pages; completed 1/5/10
3. An Echo in the Bone by Diana Gabaldon; still reading from last year! Hope to finish it before this year ends.  
4. You were born for this by Bruce Wilkinson; reading
5. Faefever by Karen Marie Moning; kindle 352 pages; completed 1/7/10
6. The Christmas Box by Richard Paul Evans; DTB 125 pages; completed 1/6/10
7. Dreamfever by Karen Marie Moning; kindle 400 pages; completed 1/10/10
8. Bed of Roses by Nora Roberts; kindle 368 pages; completed 1/12/10
9. Last Light by Terri Blackstock; kindle 578 pages; completed 1/15/10
10. Night Light by Terri Blackstock; DTB 368 pages; completed 1/19/10
11. True Light by Terri Blackstoc; DTB 284 pages; completed 1/22/10
12. Twenties Girl by Sophie Kinsella; Kindle 448 pages; completed 1/27/10
13. Lessons in Love by Kate Davies; kindle 176KB; completed 1/28/10


----------



## Maxx

on 1/1/10:

1.  Hunger Games (audiobook) 78% through on 1/1, completed 1/1, 85 pgs
2.  His Majesty's Dragon (kindle) began 1/1, completed 1/16, 384 pgs
3.  Glory in Death (audiobook) began 1/2, completed 1/14, 320 pgs
4.  The Book Thief (audiobook) began 1/15 65% through on 1/31 374 pgs
5.  By Reason of Insanity (kindle) began 1/17 86% through on 1/31 440 pgs

Total Pages Read January 2010:  1603

Total Partial Books Read:  3
Total Complete Books Read:  2


----------



## earthlydelites

I'm in! 

1) The Help - Kathyrn Stockett (started 30/12/09)
2) Go Ask Alice - Anonymous
3) The Elvis Interviews - Glen Bonham
4) Darkly Dreaming of Dexter - Jeff Lindsay
5) Suite Scarlett - Maureen Johnson
6) Bringing Home the Birkin - Michael Tonello
7) Who Lives? a play - Christopher Meeks 
 Radium Halos - Shelley Stout
9) Pacific Avenue - Anne L Watson
10) City of Bones - Cassandra Clare
11) Retail Hell - Freeman Hall
12) Cleaving - a story of marriage, meat and obsession - Julie Powell
13) The Haircut, a New Years Tale - Donna Callea
14) The girl with the dragon tatoo - Stieg Larsson
15) The picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Five hours and one minute to go, until I can start this months reading count.   

Starting the new year with ...

1) The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## JessyV

I'm in! Here's my spot...


----------



## Toby

1.The Life and Loves of April Johnson by Eve Vaughn, Kindle, Gave up at 1024 Loc's, 1/2010
2.The Incredible Journey by Sheila Burnfield, DTB, 148 pages, Finished, Excellent, 11/ 2009-1/2
3.The Alchemyst, Book 1, by Michael Scott, Kindle, 4727 Loc's, Finished, Excellent, 12/30/2009 -1/5
4. Kiss of Midnight by Lara Adriian, Kindle, 5775 Loc's, Finished, Excellent, 1/10-1/20
5. Drawing As A Sacred Activity by Heather C. Williams, Kindle, 3157 Loc's, Finished, Excellent, 10/2009-1/20
6. Giving Chase by Lauren Dane, Kindle, 4245 Loc's, Finished, Excellent, 1/19-1/27
7. The Hunters by Shiloh Walker, Kindle, 1120 Loc's, Finished, Bad, 1/27-1/28
8. Love Me Still by Maya Banks, Kindle, 1111 Loc's, Finished, Bad, 1/30-1/31
9. Anne of Green Gables by Lucy Maude Montgomery, Kindle, 3814 Loc's, Finished, Excellent, 2nd reading, 12/8/2009-1/31


----------



## Neekeebee

Happy New Year!

Currently Reading:
*The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett loc. 99 - 956
*Shike* - Robert J. Shea loc. 5041-9382
*The Reagan Diaries* - Ronald Reagan p212 - 320
*For One More Day* - Mitch Albom p156
*Freakonomics* - Steven D. Levitt and Stephen J. Dubner p130
*Rainwater* - Sandra Brown p69

Gave up:
_*The Host*_ - Stephenie Meyer (p31)
*The Crossroads Cafe* - Deborah Smith (loc. 3080)

Finished Reading:
1/5: _*The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society *_- Mary Ann Shaffer and Anne Barrows (Sony, H/C 288p) 
1/5: *All God's Creatures* - Carolyn McSparren 4471 loc.
1/9: *Official Book Club Selection: A Memoir According to Kathy Griffin* - Kathy Griffin (Sony, H/C 368p)
1/12 *Dewey: The Small Town Library Cat Who Touched the World* - Vicki Myron (Sony, H/C 288p)
1/17: _*The Last Coyote*_ - Michael Connelly 8032 loc. (part of _The Harry Bosch Novels, Vol. 2_) 
1/19: *Trunk Music* - Michael Connelly 8331 loc (part of _The Harry Bosch Novels, Vol. 2_)
1/20: _*Have a Little Faith*_ - Mitch Albom (Sony, H/C 272p) 
1/23: *American on Purpose* - Craig Ferguson (Sony, H/C 288p)
1/25:* The Housing Boom and Bust *- Thomas Sowell loc. 1290-2108
1/26: *Angels Flight* - Michael Connelly 7553 loc. (part of _The Harry Bosch Novels, Vol. 2_)
1/29: *Natural Born Charmer* - Susan Elizabeth Phillips (Sony, H/C 400p)

 Best read of the month
 Surprisingly good read of the month. This applies to all 3 Connelly books.
 To be re-read

N


----------



## Aravis60

Books in progress:
1. Drums of Autumn by Diana Gabaldon (started 1/24)
2. The BFG by Roald Dahl (started 1/25)
3. Prince Caspian by C.S. Lewis (started 1/29)

Finished
1.Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon (started 12/27, finished 01/07/10)- 743 pages
2. Wyrd Sisters by Terry Pratchett (started 01/02/09, finished 01/08/10)- 256 pages
3. Ramona Quimby, Age 8 by Beverly Cleary (started 1/5, finished 1/11)- 208 pages
4. Chocolate Fever by Robert Kimmel Smith (started and finished 1/13)- 96 pages
5. The Palace of Illusions by Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni (started 01/08/10, finished 01/1- 384 pages
6. Stuart Little by E.B. White (started 1/18, finished 1/20)- 131 pages
7. Ohio School Finance Blue Book: Income and Expense Lines (2010- 2011 Edition) by Robert G. Stabile, Ph.D. (started 12/31, finished 1/22/10)- 102 pages
8. Voyager by Diana Gabaldon (started 01/07/10, finished 1/24/10)-931 pages
9. Chicken, Chicken (Goosebumps) by R.L.Stine (started and finished 1/2- 144 pages
10. The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe by C.S. Lewis (started 12/30, finished 1/29)-186 pages
11. The Restaurant at the End of the Universe by Douglas Adams (started 1/24, finished 1/31)- 256 pages


----------



## Sporadic

I'm in.

1) Black Is the New White by Paul Mooney - January 1 to January 2 - 272 pages
2) American on Purpose: The Improbable Adventures of an Unlikely Patriot by Craig Ferguson - January 3 to  - 288 pages


----------



## ladyknight33

*Total locations read January 2010 160,523*

1 Good in Bed Jennifer Weiner 7319 location start 1/01 
2. Vengeance in Death JD Robb 6100 locationsstart 1/03 finish 1/04
3. Holiday in Death JD Robb 5785 locations start and finish 1/04
4. Conspiracy in Death JD Robb 6632 locations start 1/04 finish 1/05
5. Loyalty in Death JD Robb 6461 locations start 1/05 finish 1/06
6. Forbiden Falls Robin Carr 5443 locations start and finish 1/07
7 Midnight in Death JD Robb 1444 locations start 1/07 finish 1/08
8. Witness in Death JD Robb 6243 locations start 1/06 finsh 1/09
9. Judgement in Death JD Robb 6562 locations start 1/09 finish 1/10
10 Betrayal in Death JD Robb 6250 locations start 1/10 finish 1/11
11 Interlude in Death JD Robb 1510 locationsstart and finish 1/11
12 Seduction in Death JD Robb 6514 locations start 1/11 finish 1/12
13 Reunion in Death JD Robb 6493 locations start 1/12 finish 1/14
14 Purity in Death JD Robb 6596 locations start 1/14 finish 1/15
15 Portrait in Death JD Robb 6983 locations start 1/15 finish 1/16
16 Imitation in Death JD Robb 8344 locations start 1/17 finish 1/18
17 Remember When Nora Roberts 9118 locations start and finish 1/18
18 Divided in Death JD Robb 6952 locations Start and finish 1/19 
19 Going Rogue Sarah Palin 6403 locations start 1/16
20 Visions in Death JD Robb 8037 locations start 1/19 finish 1/20
21 Survivor in Death JD Robb 8874 locations start 1/21 finish 1/22
22 Origin in Death JD Robb 8085 locations start 1/22 finish 1/23
23 Memory in Death JD Robb 6640 location start and finish 1/24 
24 Haunted in Death JD Robb 1429 locations start and finish 1/24
25 Born in Death JD Robb 5710 locations start 1/24 finish 1/25
26 Innocent in Death JD Robb 5164 locations start 1/27
27 Angels Peak Robyn Carr 4824 locations start and finish 1/26
28 Creation in Death JD Robb 5887 locations start 1/29 finish 1/31


----------



## Gayle

Count me in...

Yeah! I figured out how to do links!!!

1. Betrayal in Death







by J.D. Robb 6250 locations finished 1/5
2. Twisted







by Andrea Kane 6874 locations finished 1/10
3. The Crossroads Cafe







by Deborah Smith 7105 locations finished 1/12
4. Murder Takes the Cake







by Gayle Trent 2505 locations finished 1/13
5. Long Hard Ride







by Lorelei James 5782 locations finished 1/14
6. Pack Challenge







by Shelly Laurenston 4063 locations finished 1/15
7. The Lions of Lucerne







by Brad Thor 8090 locations finished 1/17
8. Path of the Assassin







by Brad Thor 6726 locations finished 1/19
9. State of the Union







by Brad Thor 5797 locations finished 1/20
10. Interlude in Death







by J.D. Robb 1684 locations finished 1/21
11. Cape Refuge







by Terri Blackstock 6907 locations finished 1/23
12. The Kiribati Test







by Stacey Cochran 2679 locations finished 1/23
13. Once Bitten







by Kalayna Price 3302 locations finished 1/25
14. Widow's Tale







by Maureen A. Miller 4434 locations finished 1/26
15. Raising Jake







by Charlie Carillo 5801 locations finished 1/27
16. Darkfever







by Karen Marie Moning 4344 locations finished 1/29
17. Bloodfever







by Karen Marie Moning 4591 locations finished 1/30
18. The Wild's Call







by Jeri Smith-Ready 838 locations finished 1/31


----------



## chiffchaff

I'm in again too. As usual, all books are Kindle format unless otherwise noted.

_Started last month, finished this month:_
Physick Book of Deliverance Dane







- 384 pages, 60% this month

_Read this month:_
Shutter Island







- 400 pages
Espresso Shot







- 352 pages
Holiday Grind







- 384 pages

_
In progress:_
What The Dog Saw







- 432 pages (audio book) - 50% "read" by end of the month
Ahab's Wife or, The Star-Gazer







- 704 pages, 60% read by end of the month

a really slow month for reading!


----------



## ElaineOK

I'm impressed. It is 10:38 a.m. CST on Jan. 1, and I am 41st to grab a spot for January.

1. Mistress of the Vatican







by Eleanor Herman 464 pages;
2. Heavy Time (available only from the author http://www.closed-circle.net/WhereItsAt/?page_id=71), C.J. Cherryh 268 pages;
3. The White Queen: a Novel







, Philippa Gregory 432 pages;
4. Pay It Down! From Debt to Wealth on $10 a Day







; Jean Chatzky 240 pages ;
5. The Ignatian Workout: Daily Spiritual Exercises for a Healthy Faith







; Tim Muldoon 300 pages;
6. Little Women







, Louisa May Alcott 528 pages (page count taken from another edition);
7. The Borgias and Their Enemies: 1431 - 1519







, Christopher Hibbert 336 pages;
8. Silent in the Grave







, Deanna Raybourn 448 pages (Get the Lady Julia bundle which is all three of the Lady Julia mysteries for the same price as the first if you are interested. I have only read the first, so I referenced that book separately.)

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## cheerio

I will try to keep up


----------



## dnagirl

Books in green are finished, books in black are in progress.

1. _Genes in Conflict: The Biology of Selfish Genetic Elements _ by Austin Burt (Kindle) - started 12/2/09, 3% done, 7171 loc, abandoning for now
2. _Weaveworld_ by Clive Barker (DTB) - started 12/17/09, finished 1/8/10, 672 pages
3. _Monster Nation: A Zombie Novel_ by David Wellington (Kindle) - started 12/30/09, finished 1/3/10, 3413 loc
4. _My Life In France_ by Julia Child (Kindle) - started 1/4/10, finished 1/5/10, 4785 loc
5. _Snodgrass Vacation_ by Dave Conifer (Kindle) - started 1/5/10, finished 1/7/10, 4968 loc
6. _The Third Peregrination_ by Edward Patterson (Kindle) - started 1/7/10, finished 1/10/10, 14457 loc
7. _A Wrinkle in Time_ by Madeleine L'Engle (Kindle) - started 1/10/10, finished 1/13/10, 1870 loc
8. _The Dragon's Pool_ by Edward Patterson (Kindle) - started 1/11/10, 18395 loc, 36% done
9. _The Shunning (The Heritage of Lancaster County #1)_ by Beverly Lewis (Kindle) - started 1/13/10, finished 1/15/10, 2533 loc
10. _Wit'ch Fire_ by James Clemens (Kindle) - started 1/15/10, finished 1/16/10, 6146 loc
11. _The Year's Best Science Fiction: Twenty-Fourth Annual Collection_ Various Authors (DTB) - started 1/8/10, finished 1/23/10, 704 pages
12. _Atomic Lobster_ by Tim Dorsey (Kindle) - started 1/16/10, finished 1/18/10, 6267 loc
13. _The Year of the Flood_ by Margaret Atwood (Kindle) - started 1/18/10, finished 1/20/10, 6426 loc
14. _I'm With the Band: Confessions of a Groupie_ by Pamela Des Barres (Kindle) - started 1/20/10, finished 1/24/10, 4900 loc
15. _Heart-Shaped Box_ by Joe Hill (Kindle) - started 1/24/10, finished 1/26/10, 5200 loc
16. _Dead As A Doornail_ by Charlaine Harris (Kindle) - started 1/27/10, finished 1/29/10, 5638 loc
17. _Time Storm 2012_ by Juliann Farnsworth (Kindle) - started 1/29/10, finished 1/30/10, 4602 loc
18. _Dearly Devoted Dexter_ by Jeff Lindsay (Kindle) - started 1/30/10, finished 1/31/10, 3936 loc


----------



## Ottie

Im in again 

My Book List:

1. Elfhunter:  11, 957 locations 11/24/2009 (1/11/2010)

Sookie Stackhouse Bundle 40,879 locations:
1) Dead Until Dark 1/11/2010 (1/21/2010)
2) Living Dead in Dallas 1/21/2010


----------



## 1131

*The Jackel's Head* by Elizabeth Peters    Library Audio Book - 6 hours 35 minutes finished 1/3
*True Compass:A Memoir* by Edward M. Kennedy     and 1/2 Kindle book - 8249 Locations finished 1/4
*Heat Wave* by "Richard Castle"    Kindle Book - 3772 Locations finished 1/10
*Camelot Caper * by Elizabeth Peters Library Audio Book - 8 hours 15 minutes finished 1/29
*We Wish to Inform You That Tomorrow We Will Be Killed With Our Families*      Kindle Book - 4683 locations finished 1/16
*The Princess Bride* by William Goldman    Kindle Book - 4187 locations finished 1/25


----------



## drenee

I'm definitely in. I'm hoping I do better this month. 
deb

1. *Temptation Ridge.* K-book. Robyn Carr. 6107 loc.    
2. *Paradise Valley* K-book. Robyn Carr. 5482 loc.    
3. *Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim.* K-book David Sedaris. 2949 loc.   
4. *The Bean Trees.* K-book Barbara Kingslover 4095 loc.     
5. *Forbidden Falls* K-book Robyn Carr. 5443 loc.    
6. *Angel's Peak* K-book Robyn Carr. 4824 loc.


----------



## sheista

The Help, Kathryn Stockett


----------



## joanne29

I am in!

1. New Moon by Stephanie Meyer 576 pgs. 01/01    
2. Infected by Scott Sigler 400 pgs. 01/08     
3. Dancing Girls by Margaret Atwood 256 pgs. 01/13     
4. The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold 400 pgs 01/16    
5. Before I Die by Jenny Downham 336 pgs 01/20      
6. The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein 336 pgs. 01/22     
7. Love Story by Erich Segal 224 pgs. 01/24   
8. All the Pretty Girls by J.T. Ellison 416 pgs 01/25


----------



## snowwhite

I'm in!


Eleganta by Denny Swartzlander
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
Myths and Legends of Ancient Greece and Rome
The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society by Mary Anne Shaffer
Enchanting the Lady by Kathryne Kennedy
All in Kindle. My fav so far is the Guernsey Literary...


----------



## akpak

Placeholder


----------



## pomlover2586

Ok I'll try this!

1. Breaking Dawn- Twilight Stephanie Meyer .....Finished 1/4 

2. The Velveteen Rabbit- Margery Williams.....Finished 1/5

3. Keeping Faith- Jodi Piccoult.........Finished 1/16

4. My Soul To Lose- Rachel Vincent........Finished 1/17

5. My Soul To Take- Rachel Vincent.....Finished 1/19

6. My Soul To Save- Rachel Vincent.....Finished 1/23

7. Naked- David Sedaris....Finished 1/24

8. Dear John- Nicholas Sparks......Finished 1/29

9. The Notebook- Nicholas Sparks.....Finished 1/28


----------



## Four Lil&#039; Paws

I'm in again!

1. My Soul to Take - Rachel Vincent - 3656 locations - Started 12/31/09 - Finished 01/07/10
2. My Soul to Save - Rachel Vincent - 3791 locations - Started 01/07/10 - Finished 01/15/10
3. Breaking Dawn - Stephenie Meyer - 11019 locations - Started 01/15/10 - Finished 01/22/10 (1st time reading on Kindle, 4th pass altogether)
4. The Host - Stephenie Meyer - Started 1/22/10 - 16% completed (1st time reading on Kindle, 2nd pass altogether)


----------



## Dana

I'm in! 

January:
1. The Haircut, A New Year's Tale







 by Donna Callea, 2585 locations, Finished 1/1/10 and loved it!
2. Childproofed







 by Reese Reed, 1468 locations, Finished 1/6/10 FUN read!!
3. The Ultimate Gift (The Ultimate Series #1)







 by Jim Stovall, 1304 locations, Finished 1/14/10
4. The Lovely Bones







 by Alice Sebold, 5117 locations, Finished 1/16/10
5. Dear John







 by Nicholas Sparks, 4432 locations, Finished 1/18/10
6. Skeeter: A Cat Tale







 by Anne L. Watson, 1015 locations, Finished 1/19/10
7. Radium Halos (A novel about the Radium Dial Painters)







 by Shelley Stout, 4549 locations, Finished 1/20/10


----------



## sheltiemom

I am in again.

1. Murder Takes the Cake - Gayle Trent - 2505 locations
2. The Girl Who Played with Fire - Stieg Larsson - 10532 locations
3. Jerusalem Inn - Martha Grimes - 295 pages - DTB - in hot tub
4. The Last Song - Nicholas Sparks - 6664 locations
5. Eleven on Top - Janet Evanovich - 6115 locations


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again! Hopefully January will be a much better reading month!

1. _Under the Dome_ by Stephen King: 17,947 locations. Begun 12/24, on location 5500 on 1/1, completed 1/3 -- 12,447 locations read in January.
2. _A Breath of Snow and Ashes_ by Diana Gabaldon: 26,915 locations. Begun 1/4, completed 1/14.
3. _An Echo in the Bone_ by Diana Gabaldon: 22,732 locations. Begun 1/14, completed 1/25.
4. _Dragon Keeper_ by Robin Hobb: 7818 locations. Begun 1/26, on location 5497 on 1/31 -- 5497 locations read in January.

Running Totals:
Locations read in January: 67,391
DTB pages read in January: 
Books read start to finish in January: 2
Books read partially in January: 2


----------



## kevindorsey

I'll give it a shot
Books in Jan.
1. The Hated Son by Honoré de Balzac


----------



## Dankinia

I had a lot of stuff going on and just did not have the time to sit and relax with a good book.  So, Sadly I only manged to read 2 books in the month of January.  However they were both short story collections so they were quite large.  

The Collected Short Stories of Louis L'Amour: The Frontier Stories: Volume 1 - 8902 locations
The Collected Short Stories of Louis L'Amour: The Frontier Stores: Volume 2 - 10400 locations


----------



## DD

Dec. 27-Jan 4 - "People of the Book" by Geraldine Brooks - 5630 locations
Jan. 5-Jan. 12 - "Night Chills" by Dean Koontz - 4079 locations
Jan. 7-Jan. 31  - "The 5000 Year Leap:  28 Great Ideas That Changed the World" by W. Cleon Skousen - 6205 locations
Jan. 13-15 - "Olive Kitteridge" by Elizabeth Strout - 4720 locations
Jan. 15-20 - "Split Second" by David Baldacci - 4591 locations

Sorry I'm late with my update for January.  Just returned yesterday from a week in Vegas.


----------



## Flechette

This is fun! I'm in again

1. *Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban* started in Dec finished Jan 1
2. *Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire*
3. *Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix*
4. *Divine by Choice* P.C. Cast (DTB)
5. *Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*
6. *Harry Potter and the Deadly Hallows* 
7. *4 Bodies and a Funeral* by Stephanie Bond (AudioBook)
8. *5 Killer Bodies* by Stephanie Bond (DTB)
9. *The Vampire Diaries* L.J. Smith (DTB) books 1&2
10. *When Night Falls* by Margaret Daley (kindle)
11. *Dying Scream* By Mary Burton (Kindle)
12. *Silent in the Grave* by Deanna Raybourn (kindle)
13. *Silent in the Sanctuary* by Deanna Raybourn (kindle)
14. *Silent on the Moor* by Deanna Raybourne (kindle)
15. *A Kiss of Shadows* by Laurell K Hamilton (kindle)
16. *A Caress of Twilight* by Laurell K Hamilton (DTB)
17. *Seduced by Moonlight* by Laurell K Hamilton (DTB)
18. *Aunt Dimity and the Deep Blue Sea* by Nancy Atherton (kindle)
19. *A Stroke of Midnight* by Laurell K Hamilton (DTB)
20. *Mistral's Kiss* By Laurell K Hamilton (DTB)
21. *A Lick of Frost* by Laurell K Hamilton (DTB)
22. *Swallowing Darkness* by Laurell K Hamilton (DTB)
23. *ICE* by Linda Howard (DTB)
24. *Catalyst* by Anne McCaffrey (DTB)
25. *Aunt Dimity and the Vampire Hunter* by Nancy Atherton (kindle)
26. *Oscar Wilde and the Dead Man's Smile* by Gyles Brandreth (DTB)
27. *The Murder of King Tut* by James Patterson (DTB)
28. *White Star* by Elizabeth Vaughan (kindle)
29. *Dark Pursuit* by Brandilyn Collins (Kindle)
30. *Women are Crazy, Men are Stupid* by Howard Morris & Jenny lee (DTB)
31. *The Devil You Know* by Mike Carey (DTB)
32. *Duality: Guardians of Light* by Renee Wildes (Kindle)
32. *Cape Refuge* by Terri Blackstock (kindle)
33. *Star Trek* by Alan Dean Foster (DTB)

Strangely enough - my library only has audio books for #4 and #6 in the Stephanie Bond series~
Can you tell I was on a H.P. re-read kick? 

and apparently a re-read kick of Merry Gentry too~ 

December book total 24


----------



## summerteeth

I'm new, and this sounds fun! I'm in!

1. _Midnight in Madrid_ by Noel Hynd finished 1/4 - 6414 locations
2. _2 B R O 2 B_ by Kurt Vonnegut finished 1/5 - 237 locations 
3. _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_ F Scott Fitzgerald finished 1/5 - 479 locations
4. _Atomic Lobster_ by Tim Dorsey finished 1/6 - 6267 locations
5. _The Importance of Being Earnest_ by Fitzgerald finished 1/7 - 954 locations
6. _Monday Night Jihad_ by Jason Elam and Steve Yohn finished 1/8 - 6963 locations
7. _Faking It_ by Elisa Lorello finished 1/9 - 5894 locations
8. _Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms_ by Chuck Austen finished on 1/12 - 6029 locations
9. _Mercury Falls_ by Robert Kroese finished 1/14 - 4189 locations
10. _Skeeter: a Cat's Tale_ finished 1/14 - 1015 locations
11. _Vanish_ by Tom Pawlick started 1/14 - 5765 locations <-- couldn't make it very far.
11. _Already Dead_ by Charlie Huston finished 1/15 - 4218 locations
12. _Not a Fire Exit_ by Christopher Finlin finished 1/15 - ~2400 locations
13. _The Great Game of Politics_ by Dick Stoken finished 1/17 - 4582 locations
14. _Seeing Red_ by Susan Crandall finished 1/19 - 6116 locations
15. _Catch a Mate_ by Gena Showalter finished 1/20 - 4937 locations
16. _Learning to Fly: a Novel_ by April Henry finished 1/22/10 - 5190 locations
17._Food Rules_ by Michael Pollan finished 1/22/10 - 729 locations
18. _With This Ring, I Thee Dread_ by Ruth Ann Nordin finished 1/23/10 - 3788 locations
19. _Finding Juliet_ by Frank Sennet finished 1/24/10 -5029 locations
20. _Declaring Spinsterhood_ by Jamie Lynn Braziel finished 1/24/10 - 3609 locations
21. _Wrapped_ by Meryl McQueen finished 1/27/10 - 4425 locations
22. _Runaway Mistress_ by Sandra Marton finished 1/28/10 - 809 locations
23. _Stalking Bret Easton Ellis_ by Caroline Weis finished 1/29/10 - 2601 locations
24. _My Booky Wook_ by Russell Brand finished 1/21/10 - 4714 locations


----------



## bellapixie

I'm not reading as much as I normally do but this sounds like fun so I'm in this month. 

1) Under the Dome by Stephen King started 12/24 but only had about 1/4 finished on 1/1... ok finally done.. 17968 locations
2) Living Dead in Dalas (Sookie Stackhouse #2) by Charlaine Harris


----------



## ZsuZsu

This is a fun idea- first month with my Kindle....

1) Sookie Stackhouse 8-copy Southern Vampire Series by Charlaine Harris 40879 locations
  Individual books are:
 Dead Until Dark
 Living Dead in Dallas
 Club Dead
 Dead to the World
 Dead as a Doornail
 Definitely Dead
 All Together Dead
 From Dead to Worse
2) Dead and Gone (book 9 in the Southern Vampire Series) by Charlaine Harris 3585 locations
3) Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy  IN PROCESS 1879 locations read out of 13188
4) Under the Dome by Stephen King 17947 locations
5) Exposure by Brandilyn Collins 4348 locations
6) Duma Key by Stephen King 10438 locations
7) Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon 19010 locations 
 Voyager by Diana Gabaldon 22114 locations


----------



## bkworm8it

My place holder,, Yip planning some read time other than school books 

1. The Last Jihad by Joel C. Rosenberg   (1/3/10) Audio book 9.8 hrs 
2. The Doom Guardian by Julie Ann Dawson (Bards and Sages) - in progress
3. The Last Days by Joel C. Rosenberg - (1/7/10)  Audio book 14.1 hrs
4. Eye of the Needle - Ken Follett - (1/11/10)   Audio book 9.2 hrs
5. The Ezekiel Option - Joel C. Rosenberg (1/20/10) 10 hrs


----------



## 3boysnagirl

Read since December 25th, 2009 (when I received my Kindle)

Arguing with Idiots -- Glenn Beck -- 8039 Kindle Locs
Going Rogue -- Sarah Palin -- 6403 Kindle Locs


Since 1/1/2010
The Complete User's Guide for the Kindle -- Stephen Windwalker -- 6639 Kindle Locs
Gone: An Alex Delaware Novel -- Jonathan Kellerman 6852 Kindle Locs
Conspiracy in Kiev -- Noel Hynd -- 3% -- 6841 Kindle Locs


----------



## Emily King

*Started in December (locations read in Jan. -approx. 5,000)*:
Elfhunter







by CS Marks - 11,957 locations - finished 1/2 
Mercury Falls







by Robert Kroese - 4189 locations - finished 1/15

*January (totals for the month - 70,587 locations plus 361 pages)*:
The Crossroads Cafe







by Deborah Smith - 7105 locations - finished 1/3 
Kitty's House of Horrors







by Carrie Vaughn - 4236 locations - finished 1/4 
Blood Cross







by Faith Hunter - 5693 locations - finished 1/8 
Covet







by JR Ward - 8169 locations - finished 1/9 
Vicious Circle







by Linda Robertson - 4994 locations - finished 1/11 
Hallowed Circle







by Linda Robertson - 5995 locations - finished 1/13 
Must Love Hellhounds







by Ilona Andrews, Charlaine Harris, Nalini Sinjh, and Meljean Brook - 361 pages - finished 1/17
Regression







by Kathy Bell - 5455 locations - finished 1/18 
Dear John







by Nicholas Sparks - 4432 locations - finished 1/20
Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind







by Denny Swartzlander - 7921 locations - finished 1/22
Cyberdrome







by Joseph Rhea and David Rhea - 5520 locations - finished 1/23
Immortal: Book 3







by V.K. Forrest - 4761 locations - finished 1/25
Black Beauty







by Anna Sewell - 2031 locations - finished 1/28
Defending Angels







by Mary Stanton - 4275 locations - finished 1/31


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

Looks fun.

1. The Charnel Prince







by Greg Keyes - 10,682 Locations - Finished 1/1/10
2. The Blood Knight







by Greg Keyes - 9,875 Locations - Finished 1/6/10
3. The Born Queen







by Greg Keyes - 9,064 Locations - Finished 1/9/10 
4. Iorich







by Steven Brust - 6,807 Locations - Finished 1/11/2010


----------



## desilu

1. _Odd Thomas_ by Dean Koontz 5754 locations completed Jan. 1, 2010 
2. _Forever Odd_ by Dean Koontz 4465 locations completed Jan. 4, 2010
3. _Brother Odd _by Dean Koontz 4963 locations completed Jan. 8, 2010
4. _Dead Center_ by David Rosenfelt 4235 locations completed Jan. 10, 2010
5. _Postmortem_ by Patricia Cornwell 5649 locations completed Jan. 11, 2010
6. _Body of Evidence_ by Patricia Cornwell 5502 locations completed Jan. 12, 2010
7. _Odd Hours_ by Dean Koontz 4638 locations completed Jan. 15, 2010
8. _All That Remains_ by Patricia Cornwell 6649 locations completed Jan. 19, 2010
9. _Cruel and Unusual _by Patricia Cornwell 5808 locations completed Jan. 21, 2010
10. _Murder Takes the Cake_ by Gayle Trent - 2505 locations completed Jan. 22, 2010
11. _ Deadline _by Chris Crutcher 3547 locations completed Jan. 24, 2010
12. _From Potter's Field _by Patricia Cornwell 5811 locations completed Jan. 25, 2010
13. _Cause of Death_ by Patricia Cornwell 5016 locations completed Jan. 29, 2010
14._Point of Origin_ by Patricia Cornwell completed 2801 out of 6248 locations in progress

Total: *67,343* locations read in January, 2010


----------



## Hopeful76

Here is my placeholder:

1. Nanny Returns: A Novel by Emma McLaughlin and Nicola Kraus *5811 Locations*

2. When Everything Changed: The Amazing Journey of American Women from 1960 to the Present by Gail Collins *8205 Locations
*
3. Julie and Julia: 365 Days, 524 Recipes, 1 Tiny Apartment Kitchen by Julie Powell *4586 Locations
*
4. Radical Simplicity: Small Footprints on a Finite Earth by Jim Merkel *2650 Locations*

5. It's All Too Much: An Easy Plan for Living a Richer Life with Less Stuff by Peter Walsh *3481 Locations* _currently reading_


----------



## buffi2

I'm new and this sounds like fun.

1. Murder Takes the Cake - Gayle Trent
2. Midnight in Madrid - Noel Hynd
3. Wet Desert - Gary Hansen - you sure learn a lot about dams
4. Exposure - Brandilyn Collins - interesting how all the different stories come together
5. Night Kills - John Lutz
6. Mossy Creek - Deborah Smith et al
7. Reunion at Mossy Creek - had to buy this one to see what happened
8. The Crossroads Cafe - Deborah Smith - I couldn't finish this one.  I'm sure there was a happy ending somewhere, but the beginning was too depressing for me to want to wait for it.
9. Crime Scene at Caldwell Ranch - B J Daniels
10 A Catered Halloween - Isis Crawford - 5116 locations 
11 All God's Creatures- Carolyn McSparren - 4494 locations - very good
12. Summer of the Midnight Sun - Tracie Peterson - 3814 locations awful, I skipped to the end and it wasn't any better
13 Blood of the Wicked - Leighton Gage - 3005 locations - quite good


----------



## geko29

*Under the Dome* by Stephen King - 17,947 locs, 1,088 pp. Beyond fantastic, could be my favorite King story of all time.
*Mercury Falls* by Robert Kroese - 4,189 locs, 350 pp. Definitely the funniest book I've read in at least a decade.
*My Soul to Lose* by Rachael Vincent - 891 locs, 80? pp. (not listed). Mildly entertaining, not enough to make me pay $7.20 for the sequels though.
*Fresh Kills* by Bill Loehfelm - 5442 locs, 336 pp. Interesting and totally not what I expected--a murder mystery where the mystery is tangential to the story.

My quantity is way down this January, but starting the year off with two books that will definitely be on my "10 best of 2010" list is certainly starting with a bang!

Totals--28,469 locations, 1,854 pages.


----------



## Margaret

The books I have finished in the month of January are:
1. _Water for Elephants_by Sara Gruen 5599 locations     
2. The Broken Teaglassby Emily Arsenault 6229 locations   
3. _Public Secrets_ by Nora Roberts 10437 locations    
4. _Let the Great World Spin_ by Colum Mccann 7007 locations 
5. _Escaping Celia[i_[/i] by T.C. Beacham 3863 locations   
6. _A Scattered Life_ by Karen McQuestion 4126 locations  
7. _Snodgrass Vacation_ by Dave Conifer 4788 locations 
8. _Suite Scarlett_ by Maureen Johnson 5194 locations   
9. _I, Alex Cross_ by James Patterson 374 pages 
10._The Crossroads Cafe_ by Deborah Smith 7105 locations   
11._The Thirteenth Tale_ by Diane Setterfield 5782 locations    
12._Sojourner_ by Maria Rachel Hooley 5228 locations 
13._Queen of Babble in the Big City_ by Meg Cabot 4623 locations  
14._Queen of Babble Gets Hitched_ by Meg Cabot 4596 locations 

That will be my total for the month. Sorry for the way it looks - those smiley faces could give you motion sickness. I'll try to make it better next time.


----------



## egh34

Here I go:

1. *Wednesday Sisters * by Meg Waite Clayton finished 01/05/10 ***
2. *Missing in Death * by J.D. Robb finished 01/07/10 ****
3. *Half-Broke Horses * by Jeanette Walls finished 01/10/10 *****
4. *Forbidden Falls * by Robyn Carr finished 01/11/10 *****
5. *SmashCut* by Sandra Brown finished 01/16/10***
6. *The Widow* by Carla Neggers finished 1-22-10 ***
7. *Weight of Silence* by Heather Gudenkauf finished 1-24-10 *****
8. *Spinning Forward* by Terri Dulong finished 1-27-10 ***
9. *The Report Card* by Andrew Clements finished 1-17-10 **
10. *Angels Peak* by Robyn Carr finished 1-30-10 ***

*Did not finish*: If a book doesn't grab me within the first chapter or so, I move on. Too many books, so little time:
*Echoes * by Maeve Binchey
*Crossroads Cafe * by Deborah Smith


----------



## cheerio

Im only at 3


----------



## loca

Going to put a placeholder, and try to fill it by end of month.


----------



## kindlencoffee

I'd like to join in next month.  Do you write all this information down (when you start reading, finish, etc.) or is this info accessible on the Kindle somewhere?


----------



## Annalog

kindlencoffee said:


> I'd like to join in next month. Do you write all this information down (when you start reading, finish, etc.) or is this info accessible on the Kindle somewhere?


Welcome Kindlencoffee! Looking forward to you joining in. While it is fun to track the dates started, finished, etc., it is not necessary to add all of that information in order to participate. 

When you look at a post that you have created on KindleBoards there is an option in the upper right corner of the post to Modify the contents of the post. Many of us use the Modify option when we start and finish reading a book. That way we do not need to write down the information elsewhere. However some of us track the information elsewhere as well. 

Some of us create a note in the Kindle book, usually at the beginning or on the title, identifying when we started the book and then update that note when we finish the book. However books that are not read on the Kindle are also valid for listing in these threads. Paper, Kindle, Sony, PDF, and audio books have all been listed. I would expect to see Nook books listed soon, if not already.

Notes, bookmarks, and highlights you make in your Kindle books are saved in a file for each book (used by the Kindle) and are also copied with a book location, date and time in the My Clippings.txt file on your Kindle. If one of these Notes or Marks is made when starting and finishing a book, then it is possible to determine from the contents of My Clippings.txt what books have been read.

It is also possible to tell from the Date Modified on the .mbp (for .azw, .mobi, .prc, .txt), .pdr (for .pdf), or .tan (for .azw1) files the last time the associated document was opened. This might help you determine when a book was finished (if you did not open it afterwards) but not when it was started.

I hope this helps. (I recently used, for another thread, some of the above information saved by the Kindle to determine the first books I read on my Kindle when I received it last year.)

EDIT: I hope to post the statistics for January on the 7th of February.


----------



## cagnes

1.* The Blind Assassin* by Margaret Atwood - finished 01/03
2. *The Handmaid's Tale* by Margaret Atwood - finished 01/04 
3. *Water for Elephants* by Sara Gruen - finished 01/06
4. *Sarah's Key* by Tatiana de Rosnay - finished 01/07
5. *The Story of Edgar Sawtelle* by David Wroblewski - finished 01/10
6. *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* by Stieg Larsson - finished 01/13
7. *The Girl Who Played with Fire* by Stieg Larsson - finished 01/16
8. *The Lovely Bones* by Alice Sebold - finished 01/18
9. *Shanghai Girls* by Lisa See - finished 01/20
10. *The Endless Forest* (Wilderness #6) by Sara Donati - finished 01/25
11. *The Kite Runner* by Khaled Hosseini - finished 01/27
12. *The Time Traveler's Wife* by Audrey Niffenegger - finished 01/31


----------



## luvmy4brats

*January 2010*

1. *Babysitting with the Baumgartners* b_y Selena Kitt_ - 3,676 locations - finished 1/11 ***
2. *Voyager* (Outlander, Book 3) _by Diana Gabaldon_ (re-read) - 22,114 locations - finished 1/14 ****
3. *Under Mr. Nolan's Bed* _by Selena Kitt_ - 4,204 locations - finished 1/17 *
4. *A Baumgartner Reunion* _by Selena Kitt_ - 3,830 locations - finished 1/18 **
5. *The Sybian Club* _by Selena Kitt_ - 2,741 locations - finished 1/19 *
6. *Drums of Autumn* (Outlander, Book 4) _by Diana Gabaldon_ (re-read) - 23,459 locations - finished 1/28 ***
7. *Dear John* _by Nicholas Sparks_ - 4,432 locations - finished 1/30 **
8. *Taming Groomzilla* _by E.N. Holland_ - 813 locations - finished 1/30 *****
9. *Ur* _by Stephen King_ - 1,751 locations - finished 1/31 ***
10. *The Squire's Tale* _by Gerald Morris_ - 1,601 locations - finished 1/31 ***

*January Total: 68,621 locations *


----------



## akagriff

Black Sea Affair-  Don Brown  -  Loc: 6393     
Treason-  Don Brown -  Loc:  6269     
The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid-  Bill Bryson - Loc 3910     
I Heart Bloomberg- Melody Carlson  Loc 2686  
The Pawn - Steven James  Loc:  3896    
Wishin and Hopin'  Wally Lamb  Loc: 2384    
The Last Detective- Peter Lovesey Loc: 3814    
Get out of That Pit - Beth Moore Loc: 1907    
Monday Night Jihad - Jason Elam/Steve Yohn       

Currently reading:
Consiracy in Kiev - Noel Hynd


----------



## Leslie

I have unstickied this thread since we have the February book count at the top of the board for the new month.

L


----------



## Annalog

There is still time for people to finish recording their reading for January. I have started organizing the data but captured the date/times updated. I will check for updates and new entries before I post the final statistics. 

A quick check shows 76 people posted with 70 reporting at least one book read. If you haven't updated your post, please do so with at least the number of books read. Of course, the titles, pages, locations, comments, etc. are a wonderful bonus. (These threads are a great place to check for books to add to our TBR lists!  [Or to not put on the TBR list.  ])

January is already a record month for Group Book Count with 24 more people reporting in January than in December (46), 15 more than November (55), and 12 more than October (5 which was the first month for the Group Book Count and the previous record month for number of people reporting their reading for the month.


----------



## chipotle

Here are my exceedingly fluffy Kindle books for January in my first time reporting:

1. The Vineyard, Barbara Delinsky ***
2. The Diva Takes the Cake - Krista Davis - too many characters **
3. Grand Passion - Jayne Ann Krentz (I may have read this one before?) ****
4. Can You Keep a Secret? - Sophie Kinsella - loved it, very funny *****
5. This Heart of Mine - Susan Elizabeth Phillips, the best of the SEP's I read this month ****
6. The Husband Trap - Tracy Anne Warren - very good *****
7. It Had to Be You - Susan Elizabeth Phillips ***
8. Incognito - Suzanne Allain ****
9. Nobody's Baby But Mine - Susan Elizabeth Phillips ****
10. Chasing Life: New Discoveries - Sanjay Gupta - non-fiction, was FREE ***
11. Daring to Dream - Nora Roberts - great, can't wait to read the rest of the series *****
12. Letters of A Woman Homesteader - Elinore Pruitt Stewart - FREE ****
13. Gilding Lily - Tatiana Boncompagni - just like the Real Housewives NYC reality show ****
14. Remember Me? - Sophie Kinsella **** 
15. The Venetian's Midnight Mistress - Carole Mortimer - Harlequin **

There were also four I decided not to finish for various reasons - The Crossroads Cafe, Can't Stand the Heat, Faking It, and What's Cooking.


----------



## Annalog

It will be a couple more days before I finish the statistics for this month as I spent yesterday working on family computers.


----------



## BTackitt

Bumping so I can get some info from this more easily.


----------



## Annalog

January 2010 Results - Includes some record numbers!

74 people posted in the thread. Of those:

70 people recorded opening 788 titles for an average of 11.26 titles/person (median 8.5).

70 people recorded finishing 695 titles for an average of 9.93 titles/person. (Range from 1 to 36 books finished in Jan. Median 8 books.)

23 people started the month in the middle of 42 books (in progress on Jan. 1).
27 people ended the month in the middle of 50 books (in progress on Jan. 31).
71 people started 729 books during the month of January for an average of 10.27 books started per person in Dec. (median 8 ).

10 people reported abandoning books started. 16 books abandoned.
25 people added ratings or comments concerning the books. (6 more than in December.) 252 books had either ratings or comments.

47 people reported reading locations for a total of 2,284,016 locations (average of 48,596 locations/person, median 32,285 loc.) for 448 books (average 5098 loc/book, largest 26,915 (collection), smallest read 205 loc.).

24 people reported page numbers for a total of 56,161 pages (average 2340 pages/person, median 1981) for 168 books (average 334 pages/book, median 288, largest 4341, smallest amount read in a book 19 pages).

6 people reported audio book hours for a total of 216.5 hours (average 36 hours, median 43.25) for 18 books (average 12 hours/book). 8 people reported listening to audio books (23 books).

3 people reported reading samples (10, 9, and 6).

Of the 788 titles reported, 502 were identified as Kindle (54 people, median 6.5 books.), 23 were identified as audio (9 people, median 2 books), 91 as DTV (13 people, median 3 books), 6 as Sony, 1 as PDF, 4 as Mobi, and 25 as samples. I could not identify 136 by type (no size, only page numbers, or no statement about book type).

Last month:


Annalog said:


> December Results
> 
> 46 people recorded opening 479 titles (included a collection of 9 books and a collection of 2 books) for an average of 10.4 titles/person (median 7.5).
> 
> 46 people recorded finishing 444 titles for an average of 9.7 titles/person. (Range from 1 to 41 books finished in Dec. Median 6.5 books.)
> 
> 13 people started the month in the middle of 23 books (in progress on Dec. 1).
> 16 people ended the month in the middle of 29 books (in progress on Dec. 31).
> 45 people started 456 books during the month of December for an average of 10.1 books started per person in Dec. (median 7).
> 
> 5 people reported abandoning books started. 6 books abandoned.
> 19 people added ratings or comments concerning the books. (4 more than in November.) 173 books had either ratings or comments.
> 
> 30 people reported reading locations for a total of 1,393,925 locations (average of 46,464 locations/person, median 33,304 loc.) for 305 books (average 4570 loc/book, largest 37,177 (collection), smallest read 10 loc. [book carried over]).
> 
> 25 people reported page numbers for a total of 53,845 pages (average 2153.8 pages/person, median 209 for 146 books (average 369 pages/book, median 333.5, largest 2452, smallest amount read in a book 18 pages).
> 
> 2 people reported audio book hours for a total of 100.9 hours (47.4 and 53.5) for 10 books (average 10.09 hours/book). 4 people reported listening to audio books (15 books).
> 
> 2 people reported reading samples (8 and 1).
> 
> Of the 479 titles reported, 357 were identified as Kindle (37 people, median 7 books.), 15 were identified as audio (5 people, median 3.5 books), 56 as DTV (16 people, median 2.5 books), 4 as Sony, 1 as PDF, 1 as Mobi, and 9 as samples. I could not identify 36 by type (no size, only page numbers, or no statement about book type).


----------



## ElaineOK

Annalog, thanks for all your time and effort.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Annalog

Elaine, you are very welcome.

Since several records were set last month, I thought I would highlight some of the ones I find interesting. If anyone wants me to identify the current records not listed below, just post which categories you want to see.


*Category**Record**Month Holding Record**Runner-up Record**Runner-up Month*People Reporting (Not just posting)70January 201029October 2009 - first monthBooks/Samples Reported778January 2010566November 2009Books Finished695January 2010529October 2009 - first monthAverage Finished (Median Finished)10.2 (8 )November 20099.93 (8 )January 2010People Abandoning Books (Books Abandoned)10 (16)January 20108 (9)November 2009People Adding Ratings/Comments25January 201019December 2009Books with Ratings/Comments252January 2010173December 2009Locations Reported2,284,016January 20101,448,418November 2009Pages Reported110,874October 200991,898December 2009


----------



## Neekeebee

Thank you, Annalog.  I love looking at these numbers every month!

N


----------



## Annalog

You are welcome, Neekeebee. I could not do it without the people who post in the Group Book Count threads. I enjoy reading peoples comments about the books they read. I have found some good books to read by reading the entries each month.

Leslie, thank you for creating the *Monthly Book Group Count Statistics* thread! I have added it to my signature.


----------



## Leslie

My pleasure, Anna. I think as we keep going with this, we'll have a very impressive database of information, so I wanted to keep it all in one place, easily accessible.

L


----------

